# what do you do for a living?



## nickruis (Sep 8, 2015)

I know this is off topic but what do you boys do for a living? I see some of yalls camps , rigs , boats and everything else in between. Has me wondering how do yall afford it. Hunting and fishing is everything I love but between bills I can't afford to do it the way I would love. I'll start this off. I'm a correctional officer at a prison. What funds yalls addiction?


----------



## six (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm retired.   The Bank owns anything that may show up in any of my pictures.   

Before retiring I was an account specialist for an industrial distributor.  Don't know what that is but I was one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2015)

Retired from Georgia Power Company as a Barehand Transmission Lineman. The high voltage stuff.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 8, 2015)

I paint roads . Been doing that for a long time , it's kind of interesting and fun to me , I get to see something I did most every day .


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 8, 2015)

Finance Business owner.


----------



## hold em hook (Sep 8, 2015)

I own a small company with my father we sell shop equipment to mechanics and dealers.  Lifts, aligners, air compressors, tire changers and balancers etc.  We do well but not well enough for all the high end campers and boats I see here.  But I am blessed with making my own schedule which means I have a lot of open mornings and afternoons during the season!


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 8, 2015)

Real Estate Appraiser


----------



## Hunter454 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm a police officer at a small agency, we're well staffed and given pretty much any vacation days we want assuming we have the time accrued so I generally get to hunt when I want but I definitely don't make tons of money


----------



## UGATurkey (Sep 8, 2015)

Teacher


----------



## Duckdiver (Sep 8, 2015)

Pipefitter


----------



## GrandeGuns (Sep 8, 2015)

Was a Network Admin, but recently changed and started a Home Inspection business. I believe this is going to be a good fit for me. So far, I've made decent progress for a 6 month startup.

I hear you Flynlow, the computer industry ain't what it used to be...At least it wasn't for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm a landscape designer, specializing in outdoor living spaces. If I didn't have a wife I could afford a whole lot more in the way of huntin and fishin, but I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## 2-shot (Sep 8, 2015)

Poor ole plumber


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 8, 2015)

Something that doesn't allow me to hunt as much as I want


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 8, 2015)

Small business owner, online retail sales
Also do some contract work for large corporations


----------



## David C. (Sep 8, 2015)

Machinist


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 8, 2015)

I was a retail manager for 18+ yrs, but changed a little over a yr ago to sales.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Sep 8, 2015)

Commercial chain link fence installer


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2015)

Water treatment plant operator.

Work noon-midnight,4 days on,4 days off


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm pre-retired.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 8, 2015)

Instalation/Repair tech for the major telecom company. I have 16yrs under my belt. Lots of OT in the summer time, and get to take off most of November.


----------



## 270 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pressure tank , and water treatment plant welder.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Sep 8, 2015)

GM Master Technician. I make a comfortable living, but a pay check isn't guaranteed, at least a good one lol. Hunting/Holiday season is the worst time of yr for my industry.


----------



## uncle bunky (Sep 8, 2015)

Airline Pilot, with a very understanding wife


----------



## Deer huntin Barber (Sep 8, 2015)

Barber, don't get to hunt as much as I would like. If I'm not at work I don't get paid.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 8, 2015)

H.E. Pennypacker, wealthy Industrialist,philanthropist ....and uh... bicyclist. 

Or



Self employed Home repair semi-retired


----------



## mattech (Sep 8, 2015)

Delivery man


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 8, 2015)

I am a Firefighter/Paramedic for a municipal fire department serving about 20,000 citizens. 

Also work for the federal government as a paramedic on base at Benning.


----------



## gcs (Sep 8, 2015)

I work at a family owned building supply. I try and run/manage the lumber yard.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 8, 2015)

Dirt poor paint and sheet rock guy. I'm trying my best to get a small handy man operation off the ground. My wife is a 911 dispatcher and she makes more money than me, but our goal is to one day have her quit work and work with me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 8, 2015)

Solid Gold dance choreographer!


----------



## billy336 (Sep 8, 2015)

Small business owner with a track Bobcat with 6 attachments and a 68hp John Deere tractor with 3 implements


----------



## bw561737 (Sep 8, 2015)

Salesman for Georgia Tree Company, out of Cumming. Discounts for GON members.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 8, 2015)

Lineman at local co-op


----------



## sman (Sep 8, 2015)

Sales rep for poultry equipment.   Cover GA, FL, SC and KY.

Spend a lot of time staring out a windshield.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Sep 8, 2015)

Self employed.  I own and operate a small commercial glass company.


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Sep 8, 2015)

Special Ed teacher


----------



## hdgapeach (Sep 8, 2015)

State cop.


----------



## Bonnran (Sep 8, 2015)

MarineMax boat and yacht sales consultant on Lake Lanier. Work every weekend.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 8, 2015)

Handyman , Light Contracting , Debt free , Got a Huntin Cabin kinda guy.
20 something years now Self Employed. Most Customers are rich Yankees with Big Honkin Houses and Condos on the beach.  
Always something to do....
 Naples , Marco Island Fla.
It's a Good Life


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 8, 2015)

Caretaker for a shut down 200 acre manufacturing plant, only one left working there.  Owned by a very large company.  I take care of everything from cleaning my toilet to running $200k projects.  

Expect to laid off in 6 months, but been saying that since they shut the final part of the facility down four years ago.  Last one out of 400 employees.


----------



## RES17CUE (Sep 8, 2015)

Firefighter for an all-paid department with a large college smack dab in the middle. On my off days I work at a wood mill cutting and planing reclaimed lumber to be sold as flooring. Not much, but it pays the bills and keeps the Mrs. happy


----------



## dport7 (Sep 8, 2015)

Retired heavy highway builder, asphalt, 37 years.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 8, 2015)

Internet Insurance Agent here. Weekends, Holidays, etc.


----------



## TriggerHappyJack (Sep 8, 2015)

24 years, US Army.  Now I am working on becoming an Airline pilot for a second career.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Sep 8, 2015)

1st job - Self employed, software sales (pays my bills and supports my habits)

2nd job, run  4 hunting clubs (labor of love!!!)

3rd job - Fish when I'm not doing the two listed above

VERY understanding wife and fam!!!


----------



## frosty20 (Sep 8, 2015)

engineer for utility company


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 8, 2015)

Part time superintendent for a construction co. 
Full time Sargent at arm for the Useles Billy club.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 8, 2015)

Biotech sales rep


----------



## Smackem (Sep 8, 2015)

I am a 20 year experienced wood worker who builds grossly overpriced high end wood products for people who have more money than brains.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm a waste logistics specialist better known as a commercial plumber 18yrs


----------



## srb (Sep 8, 2015)

*Thank you !*



Hunter454 said:


> I'm a police officer at a small agency, we're well staffed and given pretty much any vacation days we want assuming we have the time accrued so I generally get to hunt when I want but I definitely don't make tons of money



For your service..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2015)

Certified Clinical Perfusionist.
See work photo's in my profile album. Easier than trying to explain it.


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 8, 2015)

Superintendent over Road Maintenance and R.O.W Management for a County Govt D.O.T for 24 years now and still have several more years to hit that Time Clock before I can Retire! "Thankful to the Good Lord Every Day for his Blessings"


----------



## Devin ledford (Sep 8, 2015)

Quality Assurance Manager for a company making Military Plane parts. All of my vacation is saved for deer hunting.


----------



## BigCats (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a welding  fab shop build boat docks, but currently going broke welding on bridges .


----------



## ErikGibb (Sep 8, 2015)

Outside sales. Im hiring if anyone is looking for a job!!!!


----------



## reflexman (Sep 8, 2015)

commercial pressure cleaning contractor work lots of hrs but have a great crew that holds down the fort when I get to the woods


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 8, 2015)

Assembler in a small aerospace company.


----------



## TylerR11 (Sep 8, 2015)

Quality assurance for a railcar repair/paint/valve shop.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 8, 2015)

i remember seeing yur album before

specialist la la land? anesthesiologist?






rhbama3 said:


> Certified Clinical Perfusionist.
> See work photo's in my profile album. Easier than trying to explain it.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tree work


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 8, 2015)

Most of my adult life I've been an electrical contractor (better part of 30 yrs). Last 2 have been spent as an inspector for a fast growing metro county. Part time I do service work and irrigation repair for extra cash


----------



## Tom Laubach (Sep 8, 2015)

Auto finance rep


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 8, 2015)

Federal Gubment for the last 21 years. Decent pay,good benefits cant complain.


----------



## roll tide (Sep 8, 2015)

Process improvement guy...LEAN, Six Sigma, Theory of Constraints. Fancy way of saying all the problems get dumped in my lap.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm a Correctional Officer also. Which prison are you at?


----------



## bsanders (Sep 8, 2015)

EMC lineman


----------



## cself (Sep 8, 2015)

Retired Chip & Dale dancer had pictures on my profile but mod forced me to remove them sorry. Now I lay tile.


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 8, 2015)

Natural gas trader


----------



## Stroker (Sep 8, 2015)

Retired after 30 + years of building and fixing airplanes. Before that I was a farmer for 10 years till Jimmy Carter run the interest rates up to 20% and embargoed our wheat.


----------



## JWT (Sep 8, 2015)

Self employed , Brick , Block, & Stone mason, just finished this one up, & more waiting on me


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2015)

Bulk Cryogenic tanker driver


----------



## UCFdanny3 (Sep 8, 2015)

I Play with Money. 

I make sure people can't outlive their money. I also make sure loved ones can maintain their current lifestyle if something unexpected happens.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 8, 2015)

flynlow said:


> Network tech for large telecom company. It was a job to have years ago when the pay and benefits was what everybody dreamed of. Now it's a fight for what you earn and the benefits leave a lot to be desired, but it's what keeps the bull dogs fed, at least for now.



I do  the same thing, and you hit the nail on the head with the explanation.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 8, 2015)

From readin all these replys, Kinda looks like..
We're the Guys that keep this Country Running..
American Strong , Thanks Brothers..


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2015)

small business owner, wholesale distribution industrial steel products.


----------



## Doubletrouble (Sep 8, 2015)

hdgapeach said:


> State cop.



Thank You!!


----------



## Bighog11 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm an aquatic weed tech! been keeping invasive aquatic weeds under control for four years now! it pays the bills and most days im on a airboat so cant complain! not to mention our slow time is the colder months


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm an RN and work at two hospital's. Dekalb Medical Center and The Shepherd Center. Work hard play hard! I also learned in life I cant  judge my insides by anyones outsides. I can put anything in a pic to make you think I got all this and that. Work with what you got.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Environmental Specialist for the State(Septic permitting and inspections).  Pay sucks, benefits and time off pretty nice.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 8, 2015)

flynlow said:


> Network tech for large telecom company. It was a job to have years ago when the pay and benefits was what everybody dreamed of. Now it's a fight for what you earn and the benefits leave a lot to be desired, but it's what keeps the bull dogs fed, at least for now.



Same, but for a small company.  But it's mine.  Been in Business 25 years.  I agree with the fight to earn, 100%.  It's always been feast or famine, but the famines are coming and staying longer these days.

On the bright side, it's easy to sneak away a day or 2 during the week to go hunting


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm a deer hunter and a lover. And not necessarily in that order.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 8, 2015)

Retired. My wife says I'm working on being a couch potato.

gt40


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tool and Die maker / certified machinist for a Teir 1 automotive molding company. Work 12 hr swing shifts so I get a lot of days off during the week to hunt while everyone else is working. Don't own nothing fancy but it does pay the bills.


----------



## carver (Sep 8, 2015)

Retired Appliance tech,40 years of service to a lot of people that don't always appreciate what I did to make and keep there life comfortable(Glad I'm out of that line of work)


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 8, 2015)

RossVegas said:


> Same, but for a small company.  But it's mine.  Been in Business 25 years.  I agree with the fight to earn, 100%.  It's always been feast or famine, but the famines are coming and staying longer these days.
> 
> On the bright side, it's easy to sneak away a day or 2 during the week to go hunting



It's not feast or famine for me, I always get at least 50 hours a week, mostly around 80 hours from April- September because of all the part timers coming to the mtns. The deal is working for this company is a nightmare in so many ways.


----------



## EightpointbuckDown (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm a body tech at gwinnett place honda


----------



## southwestslayer (Sep 8, 2015)

Project manager for my father's company Hastings Homes Inc  we are a general contractor building residential and commercial dwellings. Also just passed my state exams to get my roofing contractors license Hastings roofing service inc will be up and running soon...


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a handyman business and I do some commercial maintenance/grounds keeping for an outfit in Buckhead. I take off when I like but when I do it hurts the billfold. My bow is over 10 yrs old (new string though)....I dont have fancy but I dont need fancy to hunt.....I'd attend rock throwing season if they had it


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Sep 8, 2015)

Archaeologist.


----------



## mattech (Sep 8, 2015)

Repairman


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Millwright/ maintenance tech.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Sep 8, 2015)

Worked 29 years in sales, 70 plus hours per week, now I'm a house husband and shoot my Bow for a living. I'm blessed to have great sponsors and travel the good ole USA and compete in Archery tournaments nation wide. Best Job in the world, did I mention I also have a great wife that allows me to play for a living.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 8, 2015)

Paid fireman at a small town dept.  24/48.  Worked at a body shop for 15 yrs. part time till the economy tanked.
I now do exterminating on the side for a small company.
The wife and I own and operate a home based wedding cake business for the last 5 yrs.  Everybody needs to start their own business once.?
Worked hard to be debt free, trying to keep it that way.  I save most of my vacation time for November.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 8, 2015)

I sell cars. That's why I don't get to hunt as much as I would like. Very long hours


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 8, 2015)

Great thread by the way


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2015)

Currently unemployed but do volunteer police work on the weekends.


----------



## Mistrfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Im called a house husband by my wife now.  Spent 29 years in the plastics industries. Forced to retire in Jan due to health reasons. So now Ive become really good at dishes and cleaning the house and making dinner.


----------



## mattech (Sep 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Currently unemployed but do volunteer police work on the weekends.



Hope things turn around for you.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 8, 2015)

Firefighter/EMT. 
I laid brick/block/stone on custom homes for 15 years full time prior to that and still do some work on the side.


----------



## bornahunter (Sep 8, 2015)

Paramedic


----------



## gaflats (Sep 8, 2015)

CFO for a local nonprofit


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 8, 2015)

Project Manger for a heavy civil construction company.


----------



## LoganWilson (Sep 8, 2015)

Apprentice Meterman for Georgia Power


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm poor white trash and my lifes been in the gutters over 40 years. 
Raised my son since he was 4 by myself by replacing soffit, facia and installing new gutters. A lot of roofs too but quit that. 
Now he's 31 and helps me.  Not a glamorous job but some body's gotta do it. So far at 60 I'm still climbing. I thank the lord every day !


----------



## Cwill15 (Sep 8, 2015)

Transmission substation field engineer. Traveling contractor, get to see a lot of the country but miss the home time.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 8, 2015)

Law enforcement, school safety consultant.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 8, 2015)

Land lord.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 8, 2015)

My wife and I own an industrial supply store. It has been a good job for 38 years now. I can take a few hours off here and there to spend time hunting and fishing with my sons, and attending track meets with my daughter. 

Camping with the grandbabies is the best thing going.

We sell parts to local plants to keep their machines running.


----------



## bttowns (Sep 8, 2015)

Maintenance mechanic for Douglas County wsa


----------



## leftystar (Sep 8, 2015)

8 yrs Industrial electrician, Now a maintenance Supervisor at a poo poo water treatment plant. But now no more weekend work.


----------



## Gut Shot (Sep 8, 2015)

Automotive Painter and I'm also a farmer.


----------



## Harbuck (Sep 9, 2015)

Waste water Treatment plant operator


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 9, 2015)

Police Officer for a metro Atlanta county. Doesn't pay much but I'm able to make ends meet.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 9, 2015)

I've fixed or flown aircraft most of my life.
When I started out I was responsible for a 20 K p/u and tool box.
After 20 years I was responsible for operating a multi-million dollar aircraft.
Now after 40 years I spend most of my time at a hundred dollar desk.
Not real sure how this gig is working out but I've hunted a lot over the years.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Sep 9, 2015)

Hunter454 said:


> I'm a police officer at a small agency, we're well staffed and given pretty much any vacation days we want assuming we have the time accrued so I generally get to hunt when I want but I definitely don't make tons of money



Where about? I'm from around that area. Ended up moving away and now I'm a Deputy in my county.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 9, 2015)

"I am a retired investor living on a small pension" !!


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Pastor


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 9, 2015)

I fold pizza boxes


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2015)

I've noticed no one has put 'independently wealthy'. I figured 90% on here were.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 9, 2015)

Landscaper


----------



## oaktree4444 (Sep 9, 2015)

Foreman for lowvoltage elc company. Fire Alarm is my main thing. Spent the last 4 years in midtown atl doin new high and mid rise construction.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> I've noticed no one has put 'independently wealthy'. I figured 90% on here were.


It's a relative term. Spritually I am wealthy beyond my means, monetarily not so much.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 9, 2015)

Registered nurse for 25 years. 14 years in emergency room.


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Sep 9, 2015)

Actually a good thread. Could help some in many ways  far as networking. Im a plastics process technican at a medical manufacturing plant.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Sep 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I fold pizza boxes



Prayers sent.


----------



## TJay (Sep 9, 2015)

Retired communications technician from a large telecom company.


----------



## RutthenStrut (Sep 9, 2015)

I design and install Draft Beer Systems!


----------



## EJC (Sep 9, 2015)

Brewery worker.


----------



## dport7 (Sep 9, 2015)

EJC said:


> Brewery worker.



Your avatar says it all for the line of work I was in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2015)

Put your money back and save it, gentlemen. Retirement is nicer than you can ever imagine.


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 9, 2015)

Pharmaceutical sales rep.


----------



## EJC (Sep 9, 2015)

dport7 said:


> Your avatar says it all for the line of work I was in.



Lol same here buddy


----------



## AustinW26 (Sep 9, 2015)

Project coordinator for a commercial GC.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Lending Officer, VP for a small town bank


----------



## kidd1134 (Sep 9, 2015)

Like a few others, I'm in Law Enforcement. Have a little over 21 years and looking forward to the light at the end of the tunnel..  lol
Currently a Lieutenant in the South Georgia area


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 9, 2015)

Im a preacher, high school teacher and football coach. Love my life and thankful i get to go to jobs that I love and get a little time to hunt too!


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Put your money back and save it, gentlemen. Retirement is nicer than you can ever imagine.



I did that retirement thing for five years and got bored out of my mind after awhile.  That's why I got into the business I'm in now.  I work my own hours and take the jobs I want and pass on the ones I don't.  Keeps my mind and body active while not taking too much away from the things I love to do....and the extra money doesn't hurt either.


----------



## uturn (Sep 9, 2015)

Design Build General Contractor Commercial and Residential...

Still fighting to gain traction after the housing bust...employed 100 people at one time..now just the wife and I.

Maybe we can hang on to see the changing of the guard in 2016?


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2015)

I help people buy and sell residential and commercial real estate. 20 yrs so far.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2015)

shdw633 said:


> I did that retirement thing for five years and got bored out of my mind after awhile.  That's why I got into the business I'm in now.  I work my own hours and take the jobs I want and pass on the ones I don't.  Keeps my mind and body active while not taking too much away from the things I love to do....and the extra money doesn't hurt either.





Between growing a summer and winter vegetable garden, hunting, and fishing, I stay right busy. And at some point just about every day, I`ll take a walk down in the swamp, along the creek, or just plunder through the woods. Or just set out by the barn and watch the cows, chickens, and whatever flies by. And enjoy the silence.


----------



## florida boy (Sep 9, 2015)

Been a paramedic on an ambulance since 2002 .


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 9, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> I've noticed no one has put 'independently wealthy'. I figured 90% on here were.



 I know a few of "The Independently Wealthy"---They don't hang around the likes of most of us !!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2015)

Equipment & fleet manager for a heavy civil construction company.


----------



## lineman101 (Sep 9, 2015)

*occupation*

lineman Duke Energy 15 yrs, part time deer farmer .Nicodemus i couldve almost guessed yours remind me of the older fellas i came up learning from


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2015)

Systems administrator


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 9, 2015)

Marketing Director


----------



## brunofishing (Sep 9, 2015)

Franchise CEO of restoration co.... also owner of flooring store and a construction co.


----------



## blt152 (Sep 9, 2015)

Spent 32 years pounding the grunts out of pig iron in the Republic Steel/LTV Steel steel mills in Cleveland, Ohio. Lost my job due to the company going bankrupt. Worked 7 1/2 years as a supervisor for a company that made snow removal equipment only to lose my job to a change in plant managers. I had enough of Ohio and the winters  up there so I am now retired to a life of hunting, fishing and just plain relaxing here in Georgia and loving it.


----------



## thumper523 (Sep 9, 2015)

Production Engineer for an Equipment Manufacturing Company in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2015)

lineman101 said:


> lineman Duke Energy 15 yrs, part time deer farmer .Nicodemus i couldve almost guessed yours remind me of the older fellas i came up learning from





Mighty hard and unforgiving profession but a rewarding one. Stay safe up there and on the ground.


----------



## edsebring (Sep 9, 2015)

I am a jack of all trades and a master of a few. My current job is at a company called Cues. we manufacture cameras and transporters to inspect sewer, storm and wells for defects. I have been the lead tech here for almost 20 years now. I also do home remodeling, irrigation, and landscaping in my spare time. The extra work is for play money. Taking trips with the wife and hunting and fishing money. Next year I will be semi retiring and looking for a new career as we will be moving to the pan handle of Florida. Time to get out of the city and find a little peace and quiet. I thank God everyday for my health and the abilities that He gave me.


----------



## Sasquatch101 (Sep 9, 2015)

Project Manager at Classic Concrete Forming.  I look at computer screens, update spreadsheets and make sure the crews have what they need when they need it.


----------



## Buckstop (Sep 9, 2015)

Sportfish Captain and Mate for the first 20 years. Real Estate Appraisal for the last 14 years.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

Great thread and it's interesting to see what people do. Pretty much what I expected for a bunch of hunters and fishermen. Ya'll rock!

I'm a partner in a small business with 40 of the best employees in the world but what I really do is cook the books, sign paychecks, fight the health insurance company all day and take out the trash at night.  Some days I get the bear, other days the bear gets me. So far I'm one day ahead of the bear. It ain't love by no means but it ain't bad. I'm not qualified to do much else except hunt and fish.


----------



## RABJR (Sep 9, 2015)

Working at a Funeral Home studying for my state boards to become a Licensed Funeral Director. I'm also a certified crematory operator.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 9, 2015)

Quality Control Manager at a machine shop. I married up and she makes most of the money though...


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 9, 2015)

I work in the poultry industry as a breeder service tech. 

My wife and I also own and operate a commercial embroidery business. We embroider and sell logo'd apparel, tshirts, and promotional products to other small/medium sized businesses. She handles the sales/bookkeeping and I handle the production work at night and on the weekends. 

Living the American dream!


----------



## riverbank (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd like to say THANK YOU to everybody on here that puts in an honest days work. And also to the retired people on here , yall have put in a plenty of good hard work days. Also the the military and police personnel !! Thanks to everyone !! Good luck to all !!!


----------



## thecrazycelt (Sep 9, 2015)

Clinical Research Coordinator. Its about as fun as it sounds.... but it pays the bills for now and I'm in school.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 9, 2015)

Body shop manager for Chrysler/ Dodge/ Jeep dealership.


----------



## rwh (Sep 9, 2015)

building materials sales mostly in east central alabama but i have apartment builders that build all over the south east.  i talk on the phone, look at my windshield or my computer screen a lot.  in my spare time i have a small farm (that's where i deer hunt) and i raise a few squirrel dogs.  the sales job pays less and less every year even though my sales go up.  go figure.  the farm is a start up business and it might actually turn a profit in a few years.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 9, 2015)

Industrial electrician. Airport conveyers, dog food, clorox, blowmold plants.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 9, 2015)

Location scout for a production company


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Due Diligence Researcher - 5 years for major Corporation.

Looking to expand my horizons into title work or law enforcement.

Great thread and very enlightening.  Great to see most of you good people are working.  Congrats to the retired folks!


----------



## ChanceHill (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 9, 2015)

Product Distribution Coordinator for a large ag machinery corporation.  I talk on the phone and look at the computer all day.  not as much fun as my last job, but gets the bills paid considerably  better.  I save all my vacation for November.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 9, 2015)

Agronomy and soils student at Auburn. Graduating in May and on the job hunt. Wish me well


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 9, 2015)

Enjoyed this thread


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 9, 2015)

Greenend and woodyard superintendent at a OSB mill in GA.


----------



## bhdawgs (Sep 9, 2015)

Credit manager for a large credit card processor in Atlanta.  Were European based, so I get generous vacation time to hunt and fish...


----------



## JoPa (Sep 9, 2015)

HR Mgr for a small medical software company based in NH but get to work from home.  Plus I can do conf calls while in the tree with my hotspot.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Internet retailer and gypsy investor. After 25 yrs driving downtown for corporate job, it's great.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 9, 2015)

Accountant.


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Sep 9, 2015)

Mechanical engineer for a large EPC firm.  I'm currently working onsite for a large chemical plant doing everything from designing process piping and equipment to construction management.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 9, 2015)

Currently delivering for Papa John's - keep it under your hat but I am in talks with Domino's.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 9, 2015)

Aspiring 2020 retiree.

I have worked for over 42 years in the industrial and commercial maintenance field.  Currently Facility manager for a local government.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ditch digger.....

Mama always said it wasn't no way to make a livin, but I enjoy it.

Im do underware modeling on the side to help ends meet....


----------



## Bob Wallace (Sep 9, 2015)

I am a Director of Recruiting and RPOs.


----------



## DeoVindice (Sep 9, 2015)

Electrician


----------



## jasper181 (Sep 9, 2015)

Land Sales in SE Ga and South Carolina as well as guide quail and duck hunts at a shooting preserve during the season.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Between growing a summer and winter vegetable garden, hunting, and fishing, I stay right busy. And at some point just about every day, I`ll take a walk down in the swamp, along the creek, or just plunder through the woods. Or just set out by the barn and watch the cows, chickens, and whatever flies by. And enjoy the silence.



That's exactly what I want to do for a living when I grow up and get out of the salt mines.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a Director for a Global Marketing Company.


----------



## godawgs7 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm in commercial real estate brokerage. Luckily I get to make my own schedule and hunt as much as possible.


----------



## hoppie (Sep 9, 2015)

Good thread.

I am a High School History Teacher and Baseball Coach


----------



## mattech (Sep 9, 2015)

Senior clinical engineer, I work on blood, urine,and spinal fluid testing instruments.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 9, 2015)

Regulatory Specialist for Utility Company


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 9, 2015)

Retired from full time work.  I work part time detailing cars/trucks and doing headlight restorations.  I enjoy this and can work my schedule.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 9, 2015)

Keep working boys Millions on welfare depend on us!


----------



## Dawglitter (Sep 9, 2015)

Pediatric dentist


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 9, 2015)

I work for an investment firm in Buckhead....52 miles from my house in Social Circle.  Tomorrow will be 15 years I've been making the drive and I wouldn't move 10 feet closer to Atlanta for anything in the world.  

Wish I had more time to hunt and fish.  But it'll come soon.  The kids are getting older and they want to go soon.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> I work for an investment firm in Buckhead....52 miles from my house in Social Circle.  Tomorrow will be 15 years I've been making the drive and I wouldn't move 10 feet closer to Atlanta for anything in the world.
> 
> Wish I had more time to hunt and fish.  But it'll come soon.  The kids are getting older and they want to go soon.



Yep I work in Atlanta too and 46 miles away isn't far enough.


----------



## rstallings1979 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dawglitter....One of my best friends is a dentist.  He just purchased his own plane (its a single engine..nothing fancy) and he only works 3.5 days a week. My son is only two but I have dental school built into his vocabulary already.  I have an independent insurance agency that is approaching 100 years old and I am very blessed career wise but I have over 5,000 personal & commercial customers to please.  He only has to please a fraction of the people I do but he probably does just as well or better and he works much less.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 9, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> I work for an investment firm in Buckhead....52 miles from my house in Social Circle.  Tomorrow will be 15 years I've been making the drive and I wouldn't move 10 feet closer to Atlanta for anything in the world.
> 
> Wish I had more time to hunt and fish.  But it'll come soon.  The kids are getting older and they want to go soon.



There are other options.  I've largely worked from home all but a few months since 2001.  I personally don't know how people hours of their day in a car, if I had to go into an office I'd live minutes from it otherwise I'd either go nuts or just quit and do something else.


----------



## bhdawgs (Sep 9, 2015)

Buzz said:


> There are other options.  I've largely worked from home all but a few months since 2001.  I personally don't know how people hours of their day in a car, if I had to go into an office I'd live minutes from it otherwise I'd either go nuts or just quit and do something else.



x2... I live 15 minutes from work.  If I had to do a long commute in ATL I would just leave period and move somewhere far away from here.  

I like city living and country living... there are pros and cons to both.


----------



## Sgajacket (Sep 9, 2015)

Self-employed CPA doing all kinds of taxes and contract CFO work for small and medium sized businesses in South Georgia. Also do some insurance and investment sales.  Typical down time is Oct 15 to Nov 15...perfect for me 

Reformed banker with a bad taste for that industry since being laid off in 2008.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 9, 2015)

I ran a grocery distribution center for 27 years. Retired after the company was sold and moved. That was in 1997.

Have worked part time off and on over the last 18 years. Ag Chemicals, Machine Shop and now in the ag fertilizer and micro nutrients business.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 9, 2015)

Civil Designer. I'll be unemployed when the housing market crashes again.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 9, 2015)

rstallings1979 said:


> I have an independent insurance agency



Policy peddler here as well.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Sep 9, 2015)

I work for an Information Security Company in Midtown as their Technology Recruiter. Software Engineers, QA, Network Engineers and Security Operations. 
Work to live
Also a father to a 2 year old. That's the real work!


----------



## Eudora (Sep 9, 2015)

I've been in the auto parts biz since high school.  36 years later,. still in the industry.  Started college at night at 35 and graduated with an MBA at 45.  Now a product manager for a manufacturer's rep agency. We sell parts to the big box auto parts stores and the very few Ma and Pa operations left. Did you know there are people who actually work as a custom bra fitter?  Why didn't my high school career counselor tell me about that option?


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2015)

Own a concrete cutting business, but work more like a retired man. I am at home with the kids when my wife is working. She is a nurse. I can afford toys due to no house payment. Live in my grandparents old house. 

There are always things you can do to save money. No out to eat, smoking, alcohol, cable/satellite tv, electronics...


----------



## tmiller (Sep 9, 2015)

I am electrical project manager and I did drive 50 miles into the office everyday in Atlanta from Social Circle....but then they started building this little pharmaceutical facility in our little town and for the last year I have been working most days out here. It sure is nice to turn left on I-20 instead on right. But I am with you guys, I don't want to be one step closer to Atlanta, in fact we are hoping to start building in Madison soon.


----------



## rta47 (Sep 9, 2015)

Master certified Parts Manager, Ford Motor Company 26 yrs. 
Before that , Turner Broadcast system. CNN. 6yrs.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 9, 2015)

High School Soph and Landscaping during the Summer


----------



## hdgapeach (Sep 9, 2015)

Doubletrouble said:


> Thank You!!



You're very welcome.  I consider it an honor and blessing to serve the folks of this State.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 9, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> Yep I work in Atlanta too and 46 miles away isn't far enough.



My commute in is about 42 miles, but I get to work from home a few days a week.  Im looking to move farther out, soon.  Accountant.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 9, 2015)

Automotive sales manager at my fathers dealership.


----------



## mattuga (Sep 9, 2015)

I own a permit and code consulting service for commercial construction - Nationwide Permitting Services.  Our busiest markets are retail and hospitality. The name can fool ya but it is currently just me and one other guy in our Boston office (his apartment), been doing this for 8 years.


----------



## cdd (Sep 9, 2015)

Full time firefighter in Metro Atlanta.  Youth Pastor at local church.


----------



## lbeckum (Sep 9, 2015)

Foreman at Pike Electric, it pays the bills and then some but I am kinda tired of living out of a suitcase and watching my little one grow up in pictures the wife sends me.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a production planning manager in the flooring industry. Work in Dalton but live up near Chattanooga. Anyone need help up near there? Tired of driving 2 hours a day.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Currently unemployed but do volunteer police work on the weekends.



Hahha that's funny --- yeah right


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ole boring truck driver here


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

Railroader

Only 28 years left


----------



## pnome (Sep 9, 2015)

Mafia Hitman and part time IT Service Management Consultant.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm self employed.  I do home remodeling and repair (I'm a carpenter).  I used to own Apple Seed Builders LLC.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 9, 2015)

I just looked up my old company.  It said "Dissolved".


----------



## work2play2 (Sep 9, 2015)

i'm a broke loser that is gonna one day get this thing figured out! in the mean time i will keep running up my credit cards and buying code blue in mass during hunting season


----------



## 300whispertc (Sep 9, 2015)

Retired engineer railroad building and bridges. GO Jackets


----------



## Tideup (Sep 9, 2015)

Commerical Constuction Superintendent...........


----------



## Buck Dropper (Sep 9, 2015)

leftystar said:


> 8 yrs Industrial electrician, Now a maintenance Supervisor at a poo poo water treatment plant. But now no more weekend work.



Premium Waters?


----------



## mattech (Sep 9, 2015)

work2play2 said:


> i'm a broke loser that is gonna one day get this thing figured out! in the mean time i will keep running up my credit cards and buying code blue in mass during hunting season



I thought you were rich?


----------



## Tristan1687 (Sep 9, 2015)

marketing at a utility


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 9, 2015)

blt152 said:


> Spent 32 years pounding the grunts out of pig iron in the Republic Steel/LTV Steel steel mills in Cleveland, Ohio. Lost my job due to the company going bankrupt. Worked 7 1/2 years as a supervisor for a company that made snow removal equipment only to lose my job to a change in plant managers. I had enough of Ohio and the winters  up there so I am now retired to a life of hunting, fishing and just plain relaxing here in Georgia and loving it.



I used to work at Mount Sinai hospital in cleveland. At night we used see that huge smoke stack with a flame blowing out the top. Always heard it was ltv steel.


----------



## sgtstinky (Sep 9, 2015)

Army


----------



## fountain (Sep 9, 2015)

Georgia Forestry Commission


----------



## Realtree Ga (Sep 9, 2015)

Public School Administrator.  I really expected to see more teachers and Public school workers in this thread.  Only saw a few.  
It's been fun reading everyone's profession.  Great thread.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 9, 2015)

Deer biologist (for those that haven't figured that out yet!), but being a husband to a successful wife has been more lucrative


----------



## Bama B (Sep 9, 2015)

Rigger and outfitter foreman  servicing mega motor and sailing yachts.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 9, 2015)

C.Killmaster said:


> Deer biologist (for those that haven't figured that out yet!), but being a husband to a successful wife has been more lucrative



That's the way to go! I have a degree in Biology but went the bank route. My wife has a masters in pychology. Works for the state & teachers graduate school classes on the evening. She's a good one???


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Sep 9, 2015)

hoppie said:


> Good thread.
> 
> I am a High School History Teacher and Baseball Coach




Which high school are you at. Warner Robins graduate here.


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 9, 2015)

Aircraft mechanic


----------



## Horns (Sep 9, 2015)

Supervisor at a small municipal waste water plant


----------



## carver (Sep 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Put your money back and save it, gentlemen. Retirement is nicer than you can ever imagine.



Well said Nic,it fun to fish,hunt,or just lay on the couch if that's what you want to do


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 9, 2015)

commercial superintendent also


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> commercial superintendent also



And one heck of a fish fry chef.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 9, 2015)

mechanic


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 9, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> That's the way to go! I have a degree in Biology but went the bank route. My wife has a masters in pychology. Works for the state & teachers graduate school classes on the evening. She's a good one???



Yep, we both got MS degrees, mine in wildlife and hers in microbiology, but she went to work for the feds.


----------



## Mario7979 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have been on Social Security Disability and Veterans Disability since Feb 2003.  Before that United States Army for approximately 15 years 8 months or so....3 years Army National Guard and was nothing no were the same as Active Duty.  After the military spent almost 10 years working in a flour mill, Southeastern Mills Rome Georgia and love every minute of my work.  With what I have my brother told me one time I go over board to hunt, and I explained to him I suffered the long hours in the cold--heat-- and now I do not have to....When I go camping and hunting I go for the being out doors and COMFORT.. ..I do not and will not suffer anymore....


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 9, 2015)

District Manager for a major pharmacy retailer


----------



## olddawg89 (Sep 9, 2015)

Self employed Concrete finisher, and I speak good English ?


----------



## georgiarebel52 (Sep 9, 2015)

911 dispatcher


----------



## srb (Sep 9, 2015)

*This!*



C.Killmaster said:


> Deer biologist (for those that haven't figured that out yet!), but being a husband to a successful wife has been more lucrative



Priceless.....


----------



## city boy gone country (Sep 9, 2015)

yacht mechanic on the icw in Savannah.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Sep 9, 2015)

Pipe fitter / Pastor


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 9, 2015)

Hopefully an Air Traffic Controller in a few months


----------



## brian lee (Sep 9, 2015)

Electrician, my wife is a physical therapist


----------



## chefrific (Sep 9, 2015)

Pixie dust spreader for the tilt-a-whirl at the fair.

All jokes aside... I hope it's obvious what I do.
I'm responsible for raising cholesterol and directly contribute to the obesity problem in America.


----------



## antharper (Sep 9, 2015)

I build cars for a living "KIA" great company to work for , and I rotate shifts so I get plenty of mornings and afternoons to do what I love  God, family , and HUNT !


----------



## smokeeater465 (Sep 9, 2015)

Firefighter/EMT
Small business owner
Dad
Husband
Christian 
Hunter of all things.....yup, that's me.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 9, 2015)

I sale propane and propane accessories......

Machine Shop Foreman.  Most of our work is making replacement parts for various packaging machines.  We also do work for the tire, automotive, cardboard and automated machinery fields.


----------



## Woadie (Sep 9, 2015)

Financial Advisor.


----------



## roll tide (Sep 9, 2015)

Skin diver for Roto Rooter


----------



## mike1225 (Sep 9, 2015)

I own a small Termite & Pest Control company.


----------



## Bob2010 (Sep 9, 2015)

I install patios and retaining walls. If you need a patio that's nicer than your neighbors patio in North Georgia I'm your guy. My wife knows more about hardscapes than she ever wanted to know.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 9, 2015)

C.Killmaster said:


> Deer biologist (for those that haven't figured that out yet!), but being a husband to a successful wife has been more lucrative



That's what I plan on going to school to be.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 9, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> That's what I plan on going to school to be.



what kind of degree is required to be the husband of a sucessful wife?  An where can you get that degree?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Retired and loving it.


----------



## rbsharp (Sep 9, 2015)

I own  half on a technology company , that works 24/7/365 that covers South Carolina,Georgia,and ,Florida ,summer sucks but come deer season when storm quit blowing up electronic systems ,I hunt in the mornings and evening ,during the week and go fishing at Mexico Beach On the weekend , love hunting and fishing during cool months


----------



## 1 MAVERICK (Sep 9, 2015)

Deer Hunter from Mid September - January.


----------



## specialk (Sep 9, 2015)

i sell vacuum cleaners.....business really sucks!


----------



## Jack Leg (Sep 9, 2015)

I am a cotton and peanut farmer and also have cows!


----------



## 3d foam killer (Sep 9, 2015)

Landscaping/concrete/fence/grading guy. Not much I won't try and do if someone likes my price. I'm blessed with three good guys and a really reliable bobcat.


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 9, 2015)

Im a maintenance tech


----------



## iconz23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Pricing and Product Analyst for a big insurance company.... Basically, I spend half of my time building customized, automated reports in Excel and the other half identifying which groups of customers we're losing money on.

Awesome thread btw!!


----------



## leftystar (Sep 9, 2015)

Buck Dropper said:


> Premium Waters?



No, I have done a bunch of work at premium waters when I worked at Malphus. Now  I work with waste water  and water  for the city. Actually that's through a contractor now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Been in the Kaolin mining industry for close to 30yrs.  We've got 20,000 acres of land scattered around 5 middle Ga counties that we get to fish and hunt, nice benefit.


----------



## chemical cookie (Sep 10, 2015)

Security and Logistics contractor for USG.  Work is beyond long hours (84+ hours a week), and I spend most of my time in the sand or in a plane.  We are comfortable but I'm rarely home to enjoy the fruits of my labor.  So my wife does for me!


----------



## thebuckslayer (Sep 10, 2015)

I am a deer slayer


----------



## thebuckslayer (Sep 10, 2015)

Actually im a electrician.. my father owns a small business.. but im graduating this fall with my my bachelors in business administration and major accounting. Then its off to take my cpa exam so i can do my own thing and hunt more.


----------



## asc (Sep 10, 2015)

8 years in QC (industrial x-ray), then the plant closed and I moved to Fl to live my dream.
Commercial fishing and crabbing 28 years now.
I fish 3000+ stone crab traps during the season off the big boat and around 600 blue crab traps in the summer off a skiff.


----------



## SteveO138 (Sep 10, 2015)

Another police officer here


----------



## mikesjk8 (Sep 10, 2015)

I am the worlds greatest mailman.


----------



## bhaynes (Sep 10, 2015)

S&T Lab Tech for a fiberglass company for 20 years. Drove 55 miles one way for 19 of those years. Decided to move closer and to the country. Now only drive 54 miles one way. Good thing is they let me work four 10 hour days most weeks.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 10, 2015)

cdd said:


> Full time firefighter in Metro Atlanta.  Youth Pastor at local church.



Thanks for both 

(Psalms 71:18-Do not forsake me, o God, till I declare your power to the next generation).


----------



## mhall11B34 (Sep 10, 2015)

United States Army Infantryman here.  
Currently serving as the Voice of the Marne, the Division Narrator for the 3rd Infantry Division.

Also father of 3, and owner of 4 horses, 7 goats, 13 chickens, 3 dogs, 3 cats, and one rather ornery guinea pig!


----------



## idletime2day (Sep 10, 2015)

An owner in Carlyle's Catering, was the bus boy in '76 and able to do a little more hunting now


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 10, 2015)

Buzz said:


> There are other options.  I've largely worked from home all but a few months since 2001.  I personally don't know how people hours of their day in a car, if I had to go into an office I'd live minutes from it otherwise I'd either go nuts or just quit and do something else.



There aren't other options when the boss says "no"!

I actually get to work at home about 3-4 days a month.  But it's not enough to save my sanity.  I'm hopeful that I won't have to drive in too much longer.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 10, 2015)

mikesjk8 said:


> I am the worlds greatest mailman.



Newman??


----------



## kaddiddle (Sep 10, 2015)

Adult babysitter for 16 yrs - director of a county probation office.  It is not the best but it is Mon - Fri 8-4 and I get all govt holidays that are paid and vacation.  1st time father of a 9 mo. old with a wife  working in the finance field for a major corp.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 10, 2015)

Window Peddler

Chattahoochee Windows & Doors

If you need new windows or doors, please give me a call.

Ask for the Woody's discount!


----------



## josef2424 (Sep 10, 2015)

Medical assistant for a general surgeon, sell electronics online, in school at UGA, and am trying to get in a medical school (second try this year)...might have to retake the MCAT.....so that I can spend the rest of my life daydreaming about hunting .


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 10, 2015)

Little Debbie quality control and facility manager.


----------



## mikelowery9 (Sep 10, 2015)

I work in operations at a Nuclear power plant


----------



## Rick Alexander (Sep 10, 2015)

*Chemist for Federal Govmt*

Couldn't ask for a better work environment, good people, or a more enjoyable job.  "Should" be able to retire within 5 years.


----------



## JBowers (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## tdeloach (Sep 10, 2015)

Student at UGA studying Marketing. Hoping to find a job in the hunting/fishing industries.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 10, 2015)

Water treatment plant maintenance tech  welder/machinist


----------



## 7 point (Sep 10, 2015)

edsebring said:


> I am a jack of all trades and a master of a few. My current job is at a company called Cues. we manufacture cameras and transporters to inspect sewer, storm and wells for defects. I have been the lead tech here for almost 20 years now. I also do home remodeling, irrigation, and landscaping in my spare time. The extra work is for play money. Taking trips with the wife and hunting and fishing money. Next year I will be semi retiring and looking for a new career as we will be moving to the pan handle of Florida. Time to get out of the city and find a little peace and quiet. I thank God everyday for my health and the abilities that He gave me.



Cues does work on our camera truck for the city of cocoa beach.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 10, 2015)

Risk Manager in the insurance business


----------



## 660griz (Sep 10, 2015)

Retired from Flight Simulator Engineering after 25 years. Currently (past 13 years) information security engineer at a financial institution.


----------



## firebreather (Sep 10, 2015)

I work in Maintenance \ hvac\electrical  technician  for carrier transicold , world's leader in reefer unit technology  
 Side job ....Owner \operator MR FREEZE HVAC SERVICE 
Waiting on retirement,  .............still waiting......... oh well....


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 10, 2015)

JBowers said:


>



Haha, reminds me of this one


----------



## mikesjk8 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> Newman??



Newsome actually! Seinfield always cracked me up!


----------



## TarponStalker (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm a saltwater fishing guide on the Gulf coast of FL.


----------



## twest14 (Sep 10, 2015)

Train conductor for Norfolk southern railway so my hunting season is very limited make the best of it when I can go good luck this season and be safe


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Retired Boilermaker, second career NDI tech for DOD.


----------



## one time (Sep 10, 2015)

Electrical inspector sw Florida


----------



## Headshot (Sep 10, 2015)

Retired in 2000 as a marketing rep for a utility company.  Worked for a city water department and a htg & air co (2000-2004).  Now I work part time helping elementary school students with language arts, reading, and math.


----------



## kershawbuck (Sep 10, 2015)

Production Manager for a machining plant.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2015)

Manage a phone system for a state agency.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 10, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Currently delivering for Papa John's - keep it under your hat but I am in talks with Domino's.



Maybe you can get a "bidding war" going and boost your worth!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 10, 2015)

Retired military, now working as a government contractor doing what I did in the military. Ten more years and I can _really _retire!


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Sep 10, 2015)

Surgical PA
 And professional smart CensoredCensoredCensored
 Comes with the job


----------



## handfull (Sep 10, 2015)

technology sales - decent living but lots of travel and rarely meet other outdoor minded folks...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 10, 2015)

Work for Emory University managing the athletic fields.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 10, 2015)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Work for Emory University managing the athletic fields.


That's interesting, I've painted a lot of fields , also done some road painting at Emory .


----------



## Darien1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ex police officer and retired State Probation Officer.


----------



## J.T. (Sep 10, 2015)

Operations Manager at an architectural metals fabrication company


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Retired after 40 years with telephone company (Florida Telephone, United Tel, Sprint, Embarq) and am doing OK.  Wife is retired after 33 years with the Feds.

During that period I was a Cable Splicer, Quality Control Inspector, OSP Engineer, COE/Transmission Equipment Engineer.  Retired in 2007.  Now trapping for corporate  property and ranch owners as much as I can stand.

While working I saved, contributed to my retirement account, paid into my 401K plan, paid off all debts.  It is paying off now.  I urge the young guys to get a job with a large utility or other big and stable company that has benefits and start building your future.

Dave


----------



## wildlands (Sep 10, 2015)

22 yrs as a wildland firefighter for Ga Forestry,  goat farmer, Tracker for all of those that can not shoot straight. Enjoy them all and they  keep me outside  most of the time. But if it was not for a wife with a good job I would not be able to take off and hunt and run my tracking dogs.


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 10, 2015)

Full-time attorney in private practice, part-time Municipal Court Judge, and part-time college professor.


----------



## huntersluck (Sep 10, 2015)

I am a retiree apprentice 15 more years and I will graduate.


----------



## crucible02 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm a full-time student pastor at a church in South Metro Atlanta. Off on Fridays and Saturdays but sure can't afford the toys and leases!


----------



## dport7 (Sep 11, 2015)

olddawg89 said:


> Self employed Concrete finisher, and I speak good English ?



I heard that. I think I had the only asphalt crew in the state where every person spoke english.


----------



## CDN (Sep 11, 2015)

Professional Land Surveyor, been self employed since 2001.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 11, 2015)

Facility Mgr.  I manage three HQ's for an international corporation (Dallas, Atlanta & DC).  I have 30 years with them.  Looking for a few more.


----------



## rstallings1979 (Sep 11, 2015)

DaveXX1..unfortunately most of the big companies have cut out the pensions.  You guys who were able to take advantage of those benefits should feel lucky.  Very few companies are now offering any sort of pension.  My generation and younger likely cannot look forward to that sort of benefit.  We will really have to have some sort of retirement saving and planning "muscle" to have anything when or if we get to retire.  We also have to worry about the fact that there will be more people on the government "CensoredCensoredCensored" pretty soon than there are workers. 

The problem I see with my generation and younger is they live for today and do not think about the future.  That may be a stress free way to live right now but it will come back to bite them.  Many of them will buy the boats and get a new truck every year or two (Depreciating assets) but they will not save for tomorrow.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 11, 2015)

I am a Terminal Manager for a distribution company, at least through today.  Gotten to the point where the paycheck isn't worth the headache.

I am making a job change starting Oct 5, so this deer season is out the window.

Anyone looking for a former Marine officer, operations manager, or anything in the logistics or transportation field, hit me up.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 11, 2015)

Work for the federal government managing lakeside landowner's permits.


----------



## Tenpin (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm a web developer. Been at it since the mid-Nineties.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 11, 2015)

Full time student at UGA, but work as a farmhand during the summer full time. as well as throughout the school year as much as my schedule allows.


----------



## hamp10 (Sep 11, 2015)

commercial construction for 31 years. holy moly how did that happen?? pm for an atlanta based general contractor. i do pretty well, but my real coup was marrying up. cfo for a utility based company. she keeps me in the lifestyle i've grown accustomed to.


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Sep 11, 2015)

Georgia department of natural resources


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

i'm an architect


----------



## ehunt (Sep 11, 2015)

construction superintendent here
to all you pd, fd, emt, and teachers thanks to all of you. yall deserve more. period


----------



## Atpruitt89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Accountant for a logistics brokerage. Probably the only nerd in this whole office that hunts!


----------



## poisonarrow (Sep 11, 2015)

Territory Manager for a building material distributor, and Whitetails Unlimited Field Director for Georgia.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Sep 11, 2015)

Wildlife Technician


----------



## Hunter4Life (Sep 11, 2015)

Forester. Manage timber for government and private landowner depending upon which day of the week it is. Everyday is pretty much a scouting trip! Haha!


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 11, 2015)

I chase big bucks September thru January, and fly airplanes the rest of the year.


----------



## one_shot (Sep 11, 2015)

Retired Federal Government-USDA-ARS


----------



## philtuts (Sep 11, 2015)

Grand Opening Supervisor with Chick-fil-A. Been with the company since graduation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm an architect





I thought you were a Burger King Associate ??


----------



## PGAMBR2007 (Sep 11, 2015)

Golf professional.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 11, 2015)

Salesman


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 11, 2015)

My job's looking for a job, don't pay much but the works steady.


----------



## M80 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm the shop supervisor for Paulding Co. Fleet Maintenace.  Been there 14 years. 

I'm also the pastor of New Freedom Missionary Baptist Church. Lord called me here 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Sep 12, 2015)

Certified Welder been doing this for almost 30 years Mostly pipe and Tig... It's all outside...your either hot or freezing..but it pays the bills and affords some toys!!! Good thread


----------



## muzzy17is (Sep 12, 2015)

Hunter454 said:


> I'm a police officer at a small agency, we're well staffed and given pretty much any vacation days we want assuming we have the time accrued so I generally get to hunt when I want but I definitely don't make tons of money




I hear ya buddy, I'm a Corrections officer down here in Fl. myself. I get plenty of time off and when I was single and gas wasn't super expensive I could hunt and have the toys to.  Now with a wife and kids, I'm stuck hunting management areas down here in Fl. and hope to get a trip with a buddy.  It's allright though cause I'm retiring from this Ol' sweat box down hear in couple of years and moving North.  I'll do the family thing for a while and when I get up there it's gonna be caddy bar the door cause I'm hittin' the woods!


----------



## Warrenco (Sep 12, 2015)

Bouncer at several " gentlemen clubs "


----------



## cliff&pam (Sep 12, 2015)

Drywall /home renovation


----------



## Drexal (Sep 12, 2015)

Retired Air Force/current small business owner-Taxidermist:  But my deer camp is a tent.


----------



## Deer Farmer (Sep 12, 2015)

Co-Owner of Compressed Air Solutions- service industrial air compressors and air dryers state wide.


----------



## chad smith (Sep 12, 2015)

Full time fishing guide


----------



## jimboknows (Sep 12, 2015)

manage an auto repair shop/tire shop in cumming/alpharetta for the last 25 years


----------



## Milner540 (Sep 12, 2015)

Retired broadcast engineer/  GPB


----------



## thericcardgrp (Sep 12, 2015)

FlipKing said:


> Internet Insurance Agent here. Weekends, Holidays, etc.



Just curious what exactly is an internet insurance agent ?


----------



## cr00241 (Sep 12, 2015)

Quality Assurance at Bridgestone. We make the big off road tires. Interesting job and love it more since I was finally able to move to shift work from Mon-Fri. I love the week off every month. With my vacation time, I only work one week in November and December.


----------



## Beaudeane (Sep 12, 2015)

Truck driver last 22 years & owned my own truck since 1998. I put an application in with the sheriffs office last week. No real desire to be a patrol officer but 7 on/7 off being a jailer sounded like Something I would like to try. Maybe shoulda tried earlier having 3 kids between 6 & 12 yr old. It's been slow this year trucking so figured if gonna live on less income anyway I may as well try something completely different while I'm still young enough to see if I like it. I will always have plan B which is my CDL & a freshly rebuilt motor in my Freightliner 3 months ago. If I get the job & like it past a year or 2 I'll be selling the truck.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2015)

Deputy Sheriff. Almost 24 years behind me.
Currently serving in school resource.


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 12, 2015)

Paving guy or really outdoor specialist from building decks to pouring concrete and laying asphalt


----------



## tcoker (Sep 12, 2015)

*Formerly Bellsouth...*

Digital Tech with AT&T (Network)

I'm not getting rich, but the checks don't bounce and it does allow me to be home a lot. I get to hunt, coach and play with the kiddos more than a lot of folks and I'm grateful. Not to mention, it's pretty stress free at this point doing what I do.

For those that work there, I started as an ST 15 years ago (Bellsouth). Moved to a DT in SSIM almost 6 years ago, finally got over to DEG (C&E) a little over 5 years ago.


----------



## CJ87 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm Tiffany lakosky's cameraman! Never gets old sittin in a tree with her!


----------



## gutterman (Sep 12, 2015)

Gutterman. 19 years!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm a bonafide foot model.. Yea.. They look that good!


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Sep 12, 2015)

Army Infantry... 10 down 10 to go, I'll figure the rest out after that


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 12, 2015)

CJ87 said:


> I'm Tiffany lakosky's cameraman! Never gets old sittin in a tree with her!


I wish I had her to look at everyday, seems like a sweetheart too. Me I'm a firefighter/paramedic, 24 on, 48 off gives time to play if I want.


----------



## mr meriwether (Sep 12, 2015)

Mechanical engineer.I'm the one that everyone without a degree says "ill bet when he came out with this; he knew he would never have to work on it".I say they are right!


----------



## awoods (Sep 12, 2015)

Marketing specialist for Primrose Schools (corporate). Don't make a killing (less than 50k) but am able to pay $750 for hunting club dues, have a 06 tundra, 03 Polaris 500, 5x8 trailer, 70s evinrude / 12 ft Jon boat - bought it all in great used shape. Would never buy these kinds of things new as much as they depreciate. 

I have a hunting fund I use to buy hunting / fishing gear. I buy / sell stuff on ODT and Craig's list and use that as my play money. I also save change in a jar (about $100 when it fills up). I also look for ways to make extra )$$$, yard work, pick ups/deliveries with truck, etc..


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Sep 12, 2015)

Beaudeane said:


> Truck driver last 22 years & owned my own truck since 1998. I put an application in with the sheriffs office last week. No real desire to be a patrol officer but 7 on/7 off being a jailer sounded like Something I would like to try. Maybe shoulda tried earlier having 3 kids between 6 & 12 yr old. It's been slow this year trucking so figured if gonna live on less income anyway I may as well try something completely different while I'm still young enough to see if I like it. I will always have plan B which is my CDL & a freshly rebuilt motor in my Freightliner 3 months ago. If I get the job & like it past a year or 2 I'll be selling the truck.




7-7 is the way to go. Where i work i have every other friday-saturday off. Always overtime available. It gets the bills paid and then some for me.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Sep 12, 2015)

Senior paint specialists for the aerospace industry. Have a great shift, 4 10s and friday thru sunday off. Done this for the last 10 years. Before I was doing automotive paint and collision repair. Also manage 1000acres that keeps me a place to stay and hunt at.


----------



## jlt4800 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm a lead pressman for SG.
We print scratch off lottery tickets.
25 years in the business. 7p to 7a.
3 on 4 off then 4 on 3 off.
Plenty of time to hunt during the week!


----------



## Bowhunter1123 (Sep 12, 2015)

Own a structural steel / misc metals company. Also have a grading/utility/concrete/asphalt division. After that, it's down to the farm to run cows, then on Sundays and Wednesdays, choir director. Above all else, husband to my wife and daddy to my 4 boys! I love my life! The Lord has blessed me WAY more than I deserve and in spite of myself!


----------



## bowboy1989 (Sep 12, 2015)

Georgia Forestry Commission


----------



## rbsharp (Sep 12, 2015)

Own half of a technology called vqtech.com , we work 7 days a week in Georgia,Florida and South Carolina during storm season but during fall in winter I get to hunt any morning and afternoon during the week ' and i go to my beach house at Mexico beach on the weekend ,I really !!!  Look forward to the fall


----------



## hoyt85 (Sep 13, 2015)

Operations Manager for a large trucking company. Work 24/7/365. Keeps my life interesting though.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Sep 13, 2015)

Registered Nurse


----------



## Ole3Toe (Sep 13, 2015)

Substation Electrician for Georgia Power Company


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 13, 2015)

I am the strategic markets and accounts manager for an industrial valve company. We handle thick slurries, abrasive and corrosive applications.


----------



## smoove (Sep 13, 2015)

explosive technician : always a blast


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2015)

Firefighter/EMT for almost 10 years, also have instructor certifications. Love my job but wouldn't mind being an art teacher or doing something in the hunting field.


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2015)

smoove said:


> explosive technician : always a blast


----------



## Swampie (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm a CPA in central Florida. Yea, I'm one of those Florida boys coming up there to shoot your deer. Wish me luck.


----------



## WNewman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fiber Optic Systems Engineer - three kids make sure that there are no campers or ATVs in the backyard.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Sep 14, 2015)

Fireman full time, and own a lawn care/landscape company on the side.  That's why I'm not the guy you are talking about with all the boats, camps, rigs etc.  Lol.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 14, 2015)

Transportation/environmental planner at an engineering company and own a plant nursery/farm on the side. From Nov-Jan I do as little as possible because I hunt.


----------



## RaiderRunning (Sep 14, 2015)

High School Athletic Director & Assistant Principal.  It is a high stress job, but there is never a dull moment when you are working with kids. I love it.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 14, 2015)

cklem said:


> It's not feast or famine for me, I always get at least 50 hours a week, mostly around 80 hours from April- September because of all the part timers coming to the mtns. The deal is working for this company is a nightmare in so many ways.



The saying "Your World Delivered" wouldn't apply would it? I am a Network ST for the major telecom company also. I work in the Oconee Co area with lots of farm land, and bad cable due to lots of granite rock, bad storms, and cut cables. We usually pull 70-75 hrs per week from May till Sept. This year has been a little different with the major ice storm we haven't slowed down much.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 14, 2015)

Davexx1 said:


> Retired after 40 years with telephone company (Florida Telephone, United Tel, Sprint, Embarq) and am doing OK.  Wife is retired after 33 years with the Feds.
> 
> During that period I was a Cable Splicer, Quality Control Inspector, OSP Engineer, COE/Transmission Equipment Engineer.  Retired in 2007.  Now trapping for corporate  property and ranch owners as much as I can stand.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% I have 16yrs with the major telecom company in the south. I started at 20yo, and plan to put in 38-40 myself if they allow me. I'm in a location that's really nice with lots of farm land, and very laid back. Under the previous name it was truly a great job with great pay and even better benefits. It's still a good job with great pay, but the benifits have some to be desired now. Over all I can't  complain since my supervisor is located 1.5 hrs away, and pretty much supervise myself.


----------



## JoeWeb10 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm probably the odd man out here, but I'm currently a Senior in High School and working towards college!


----------



## TincanMan (Sep 15, 2015)

Banker


----------



## returntoarchery (Sep 15, 2015)

Information Technology for the last 30+ years.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Sep 15, 2015)

Credit manager for a plastics company.


----------



## pkp844 (Sep 15, 2015)

I spend my days as a (tax/auditing) accountant in glorious battle with the IRS and other taxing authorities!


----------



## aviator (Sep 15, 2015)

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## stevo15 (Sep 15, 2015)

High School teacher and coach


----------



## ktc286 (Sep 15, 2015)

I.T. voice and data operations manager for a healthcare system.  Everyday is an adventure!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2015)

Chief Appraiser for the local tax office.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Chief Appraiser for the local tax office.



I don't think I'da told that.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Chief Appraiser for the local tax office.



Do you know the Chief Appraiser for Troup Co.? How well do you know him? I need a little hep on my assessment.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 15, 2015)

Federal Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## Browning01 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am in Technology Sales, we do maintenance on Data Center Infrastructure such as Servers, Networking and Storage.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I'da told that.



I can assure you the folks here like me quite well. I have had many more compliments than I have complaints since I have been Chief. I came into a mess and have righted the ship. Myself and the ladies that are in the office were able to get the digest out on time for the first time in many many years. We also updated some things last year that resulted in most people seeing a pretty dramatic decrease in property taxes. Bottom line is I am a taxpayer myself and treat the assessments in the county like they are mine. I follow the law set forth and try to make sure that everyone pays their equal share. 

It is a thankless job for the most part but I enjoy it well. Being a small county we wear many hats. Much of the time I am out in the field and get to meet the people of the county.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Do you know the Chief Appraiser for Troup Co.? How well do you know him? I need a little hep on my assessment.



I don't deal with them much. I do encourage people to make an appeal every year if need be. It is our right as tax payers. Whether they agree with you or not is another story. Hopefully you have your land under CUVA, as that makes a world of difference as well.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Hopefully you have your land under CUVA, as that makes a world of difference as well.



It is but they are still overly proud of values in SE Troup.


----------



## milltown (Sep 15, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> I can assure you the folks here like me quite well. I have had many more compliments than I have complaints since I have been Chief. I came into a mess and have righted the ship. Myself and the ladies that are in the office were able to get the digest out on time for the first time in many many years. We also updated some things last year that resulted in most people seeing a pretty dramatic decrease in property taxes. Bottom line is I am a taxpayer myself and treat the assessments in the county like they are mine. I follow the law set forth and try to make sure that everyone pays their equal share.
> 
> It is a thankless job for the most part but I enjoy it well. Being a small county we wear many hats. Much of the time I am out in the field and get to meet the people of the county.



I too work in the Tax Assessors Office and know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Padderatz (Sep 15, 2015)

Pipefitter retired


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> I can assure you the folks here like me quite well. I have had many more compliments than I have complaints since I have been Chief. I came into a mess and have righted the ship. Myself and the ladies that are in the office were able to get the digest out on time for the first time in many many years. We also updated some things last year that resulted in most people seeing a pretty dramatic decrease in property taxes. Bottom line is I am a taxpayer myself and treat the assessments in the county like they are mine. I follow the law set forth and try to make sure that everyone pays their equal share.
> 
> It is a thankless job for the most part but I enjoy it well. Being a small county we wear many hats. Much of the time I am out in the field and get to meet the people of the county.


Well, when you get done polishing that one up come on down here to Walton County and start swinging an axe. We've got a jungle of a mess in our assessment department.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 15, 2015)

Accounting/Operations for an IBM business partner.  I handle purchasing, accounts payable, and accounts receivable (along with any headaches involved in each area) for my assigned sales teams.  You will not see me with any fancy hunting or fishing toys any time soon 

However, I do have 8 vacation days to burn before 12/31, so at least half of them will be spent in the woods.


----------



## albrown100 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ford Senior Master Technican 26 years


----------



## V2500Inspector (Sep 16, 2015)

Airframe and Powerplant Technician. I overhaul aircraft engines for the major airlines.


----------



## ShawnGR (Sep 16, 2015)

Senior Program Manager for Intelsat, We have 55+ Satellites in orbit and fly 25+ satellites for other customers.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 16, 2015)

Watertreatment Operator good pay pretty easy work.Also have own little side jobs taking care of well systems in subd.pays for my elk hunt every yr.


----------



## Condor (Sep 16, 2015)

Aerial Work Platform Construction Equipment salesman.  Primarily rent AWP's into commercial construction, 18 months to go.

It's an up and down business.


----------



## RedHeader (Sep 16, 2015)

Structural Engineer, we're the ones that remind architects about gravity. JK. Live in the mountains but working down in the city. Make that glorious drive down 400 every day.


----------



## Goddard (Sep 16, 2015)

Interesting thread!  I am a realtor and also work at a local golf club as a junior golf coordinator.   My husband works for Cobb EMC as a director of commercial marketing.


----------



## GaLarry (Sep 17, 2015)

Federal Witness Protection Program........so hiding in the woods is good for me !


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 17, 2015)

Hunt,fish and try to keep wife and kids happy.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 17, 2015)

Pastor


----------



## IKWAK (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a firefighter. Lots of time off but not much money for toys. I also own a lawn care business that takes most of my "free" time. Add that with three boys and the old lady and I'm very busy all the time


----------



## Dinosaur (Sep 18, 2015)

Production manager for Flowerwood Nursery.


----------



## FD716 (Sep 18, 2015)

Industrial electro/mechanical technician. If it is in an industrial plant I work on it. My area of expertise is electric motors, drives, gearboxes, plc's, and vibration analysis.


----------

